# large mainframe type backplanes



## silversaddle1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Question....

Have any of you guys did (refined) the pins of a large backplane? I have some rather large boards that came out of big mainframe servers. 1000's of pins per board. In the past I have pulled all the pins out by hand, with very good results, but there are some that just can't be pulled. So could a guy just cut the plane down in size and toss it in the go juice? I'm sure you would want to pull all the excess metals off, but what about the plastics?

Thanks!


----------



## pilotdan (Mar 25, 2008)

silversaddle1 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Question....
> 
> ...



Check Steve's site. He has a video that shows how to get pins off a board. I hope that helps. It's a great site. Well worth a small donation too.  
http://www.goldrecovery.us/


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sitting here with my feet on a tub that has over 130 pounds of clean pins in it. I know how to pull just about every type of pin you can put in front of me :wink: 

These boards have plastic that will not come off until all the pins are pulled. So I'm wondering if you could just skip pulling them alltogether.

Thanks for the link anyway!


----------



## istari9 (Mar 25, 2008)

It seems to me the portion of the pin not exposed to the “Go Juice” will not be deelectroplated. This is because any covering will not allow the Cell fluids to contact the hidden metal. However if you were to subject the pins and boards to Say AR all metal would be dissolved. Or perhaps Nitric alone leaving only the gold. Well the rest would be history.

Ray


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, look at that name istari9. That's wierd, some edit over on E-Bay with that exact same name left me my only negiative feedback for not taking Pay-Pal on my scrap gold auctions. Was that you Ray?


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Busted!


----------



## banjags (Mar 28, 2008)

left a neg for not taking paypal??? questionable.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2008)

That's right, left me neg's because I would not let him pay with Pay-Pal. Said he was afraid I was going to rip him off for his lousy 40 dollars. I had over 650 perfect feedbacks untill this edit came along. And here's the best part, the guy had bought from me before and paid by money order and had no issues with that deal. 


But no worrys, I'm well over 700 feedbacks now, with only the ones Mr. happy left. In a few more months, they will go away and I'll be back to perfect again. The gold refining group is a small group, and his reputation will get around and everyone will know him for what he is.


----------



## banjags (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a bit of advice... curb the language and name calling. You are liable to get you self booted for that kinda behavior.

Unfortuately that is the way of ebay. you cannot please everyone. Just the lucky one never get negs. I have 2 negs both because the buyer never even tried to resolve the issue. Cant please everyone.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2008)

banjags said:


> Just a bit of advice... curb the language and name calling. You are liable to get you self booted for that kinda behavior.
> 
> Unfortuately that is the way of ebay. you cannot please everyone. Just the lucky one never get negs. I have 2 negs both because the buyer never even tried to resolve the issue. Cant please everyone.



I hear ya. I toned it down a bit. As you can tell I'm still a little bitter about it.

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Thanks for setting me right, I feel better now!


----------



## istari9 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't believe I'm the guy...But nice to meet you too. Or not.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2008)

banjags said:


> Just a bit of advice... curb the language and name calling. You are liable to get you self booted for that kinda behavior.


As far as I'm concerned, silversaddle1 said his piece with manners, so unless he's lying through his teeth, I have no problems with his complaint and/or his post. 

Speak factually, with manners, and almost anything goes. 

Harold


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Well in Banjags defense, I did tone it down some. And Ray, you say it's not you and that's great! Nice to meet you too.

So any other ideas on the boards in question? I have a couple hundred pounds of them to refine/clean.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 29, 2008)

A photo would help us figure something out for you.

Steve


----------



## banjags (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you edit your post silversaddle... They were not quite so nice when I read them... but anyways moving on.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes I did edit them down as you suggested.

If I can get the camera away from my kids today, I will post some pics for you to look at.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 29, 2008)

I once was involved with a company that generated semi loads of scrap backplanes - mostly Burroughs, if I remember right. There were 3 basic types of connector pins. The lowest value pins were those that were spot plated on only the contact surface. Of much higher value were those that were gold plated overall. The highest value pins had no plating. Instead, they had a small, round, 18K gold contact point. At the time, the gold price was about $400. The spot plated connectors, including the plastic connector body, ran less than $1/pound. The complete connectors with the contact points ran about $7/pound.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 29, 2008)

silversaddle1 said:


> Well in Banjags defense, I did tone it down some.



Chuckle!

OK----I must have first seen the edited version. :wink: 

I insist on manners being the rule on this board. I've been on others where that is not required, and it takes almost no time for the board to degenerate to a bunch of barroom thugs ruling the roost. Everyone loses in a case like that. In almost all cases, those with knowledge leave, so readers are left to read less than useful advice, and insulted in the process. 

While I don't have the power to dismiss readers, it's one of the things that I request if they present an attitude of non-conformance. I appreciate your cooperation!  

Harold


----------



## donald236 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey harold thats very well said .


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks, 236

I'm doing my best to make this forum something pleasant to visit. The reward for decent exchanges far outweighs the small imagined reward of gaining the upper hand in an insult contest. 

Harold


----------



## donald236 (Mar 30, 2008)

and your doing a very good job . i don't think that insults of any type have any place on this forum nor arguing .


----------

